# Tobiasfische --> Woher?



## pepp-eric (5. Januar 2006)

Hallo Boardies,

* kann mir einer sagen, wo man Tobiasfische frisch oder tiefgefroren bekommt? #c *
Meine Recherche war bisher ziemlich mau.

Danke und viel Spass mit den größeren Silberlingen!

Pepp-Eric


----------



## nikmark (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*

Man munkelt, das man die auch fangen kann :g 
Nimm ein Heringsvorfach (goldene Haken in 14-16er Grösse) ohne weiteren Köder und zupfe die gaaaaanz langsam zwischen den Sandbänken. Du wirst staunen #6 

Nikmark


----------



## Christian D (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*

Hab das mit dem Heringsvorfach auch schon in diversen Formen und Farben probiert. Bisher mit mäßigem Erfolg.
Klapper mal die küstennahen Angelläden ab! Dort haben einige Läden meines Wissens ab und an welche.


----------



## dat_geit (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*

guckst du hier.....http://www.moritz-nord.de/frischkoederpreisliste.html:m


----------



## Christian D (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*

Ich glaube, dass Kalle in Neustadt welche hat. Meine zumindest mal sowas gehört zu haben. 
Einfach mal anrufen und fragen, da lässt sich auf dem Postweg sicher einiges regeln.


----------



## JunkieXL (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*

ich hab atm auch keine mehr eigefroren ... unsere Angelläden haben ie aber für gewöhnlich auch im Winter!


----------



## Fishing Dentist (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*

Moin Männer,
ich habe beim Heringsangeln vom Boot aus  gelegentlich welche gefangen,beiseite gelegt und eingefroren.Desweiteren habe ich meine Kinder "abgerichtet", in den Sommermonaten von der heimischen Seebrücke mit Heringsbesteck welche zu zupfen.Wie verwendet Ihr denn diese Köder?Auf Grund,mit Pose oder anstelle eines Blinkers?
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Christian D (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*

In der Brandung: Dorsch und Plattfisch
Meerforelle: Am Sbirolino
Hornhecht: wie MeFo
Aal: Grund, im Sommer in der ersten Rinne.

Also ein universeller Köder.


----------



## pepp-eric (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*



			
				Fishing Dentist schrieb:
			
		

> ...Desweiteren habe ich meine Kinder "abgerichtet", in den Sommermonaten von der heimischen Seebrücke mit Heringsbesteck welche zu zupfen...



Vielen Dank schon mal für die Tips! Ist ja zusätzlich noch ein richtiger Grund heraus gekommen, sich Kinder zuzulegen!


----------



## Christian D (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*

Und wenn man es richtig anstellt, dann wird dir auch morgens die Zeitung gebracht....|rolleyes 


Aber nochmal zum Selbstfangen: Welches Vorfach benutzen denn deine sprösslinge?


----------



## HD4ever (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*

das sollen doch auch klasse Plattfischköder sein ? Steinbutt z.B. |kopfkrat
noch nie mit geangelt ...... 
kommt wohl mal auf nen Versuch an beim Naturköderangeln vom Boot aus ....


----------



## Reppi (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*

"Einfach" mal irgendwelche Fischer/Fischläden fragen; die Jungs hängen in den Netzen und vertrocknen....#d 
Ich hatte in Schönhagen mal beim Spinnen nen Tobi quergehakt und dann an die Brandungsrute gehängt...........Steinbutt von 58 cm...


----------



## S & W Onlineshop (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*

... da habt ihr mich auch auf eine idee gebracht. schließlich fehlte mir bislang auch immer der sandaal, um mal dem steinbutt nachzustellen. 




die dinger sind etwas kleiner als heringsvorfächer, (Hakengröße 14), damit sollte es gehen...


----------



## McKay (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*

Hi,
bei uns gibt es einen Strand der bei ablandigem Wind stellenweise trocken fällt,dann kann man prima Wattwürmer mit dem Spaten graben.Ab und an gräbt man dann auch massig Tobis mit aus.Meine Versuche mit Tobis als Köder fallen allerdings sehr mäßig aus.Bis auf Dorsche habe ich damit nichts gefangen,und im Vergleich zum Wattwurm war der Tobi auch unterlegen,allerdings waren die Dorsche auf Tobi im Durchschnitt größer.Und von eigefrorenen Tobis würde ich abraten,da sich deren Konsistenz und Geruch nach den einfrieren ändern.Der eingefrorene Tobi ist nach dem auftauen sehr weich,die Farbe verblasst und der Geruch ist mit einem frischen nicht mehr zu vergleichen.


----------



## Fishing Dentist (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*

Moin Männers,hallo Christian D,
Meine Sprösslinge benutzen große Heringshaken und unten einen  Pilker von 60gr.Die Fische werden meist gerissen.Die ganz kleinen Heringshaken haben wir noch nicht ausprobiert,müsste aber klappen,vielleicht ist es sogar besser,weil das Reißen ja nicht so ganz ok ist.Das Ausgraben bei Sandbänken geht hervorragend .Spaten oder besser eine Grabeforke und es gibt Wattis und Tobse satt.Im Sommer und Herbst kann man die T.so erbeuten,wie es in der ganz kalten Jahreszeit klappt entzieht sich meiner Erkenntnis.
Gruß Uwe Dreesen


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*



			
				Fishing Dentist schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht ist es sogar besser,weil das Reißen ja nicht so ganz ok ist.



Ein Überdenken der Angeltechnik bringt mit Sicherheit auch noch mehr Tobis.
Selbst mit Maden und Matchrute kann man Massenfänge hinlegen.
Aber reissen? Find ich ja nicht so prickelnd...


----------



## Richie (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*



			
				S & W Onlineshop schrieb:
			
		

> ... da habt ihr mich auch auf eine idee gebracht. schließlich fehlte mir bislang auch immer der sandaal, um mal dem steinbutt nachzustellen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Paternoster sehen richtig gut aus.
Selbst gebunden oder git es die irgendwo zu beziehen wenn ja bitte ich um Quelle.

Petri
Richie


----------



## S & W Onlineshop (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*

Hallo Richie!
Die Dinger gibt's bei mir im Shop, siehe
http://www.fischen-und-jagen.de/catalog/index.php?cPath=28_51_325

Sind eigentlich "Mittelmeer-Vorfächer", sollten sich aber auch gut zum Sandaal-Fang eignen. (ein paar andere aus der Reihe werden dieses Jahr auch auf Wittling ausprobiert...),
Grüße Felix


----------



## the-kingfishers (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*

Du die Fische kannst du hier in Hamburg tiefgefrohren bei Tausend angeln in der InnenStadt bekommen!
Gruß Kingfishers


----------



## mefohunter84 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*

Auch in Lübeck. Und zwar in dem Travecenter in der Innenstadt. Direkt an der Trave. #h


----------



## Scholle22 (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*

moin moin,

ich habe meine immer bei fishermann´s partner erhalten.
ist aber auch schon 2 jahre her das ich in lübeck war.
viel glück


----------



## gerd4811 (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Man munkelt, das man die auch fangen kann :g
> Nimm ein Heringsvorfach (goldene Haken in 14-16er Grösse) ohne weiteren Köder und zupfe die gaaaaanz langsam zwischen den Sandbänken. Du wirst staunen #6
> 
> Nikmark


 
Wo bekommt mann die Größe 14 oder kleiner her? Am Besten mit Online-Shop Adresse.

Besten Dank
Gerd4811


----------



## Since1887 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*

Zu welcher Jahreszeit kann man denn die Tobis fangen. Ist Schönberg dafür ein gutes Gebiet?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*

Diesen Vorfachtyp, den S & W vorgestellt hat, benutze ich seit Jahren zum Tobifang mit Pilker am Ende.
Wittling und Hornhecht gehen auch gut darauf. Mußt aber darauf achten, dass das Vorfach lediglich aus 25er Sehne besteht.
Kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass von der Seebrücke in Schönberg sehr gut Tobis gefangen werden können. Aber nicht am Brückenkopf. Suche einfach die richtige Sandrinne. Früh Morgens sind die Tobis direkt im Spülsaum am Ufer.


----------



## Karstein (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*

Für alle Bornhom-Urlauber mit Tiefkühler: Mole Rönne mit Heringsvorfach 08/15 über den gesamten Sommer in super Größe! Stehen zwischen den Heringen und hauptsächlich direkt an den Molenwänden.


----------



## phil-sell (25. April 2009)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*

Moin Männer, 
also wer hat die Methode mit den 12er Haken (Paternoster) nun angewandt? 

Nimmt man da einen Blinker als Beschwerung? 
Von Land, vom Boot? 
Tiefe?

Natürlich bin ich auch mächtig scharf auf Tobse- 
Ich wohne an der Küste der Neustädter Bucht- gibt es da in der Nähe einen Spot oder ists egal?

Gruß


----------



## Svenno 02 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*

Von Molen hole ich sie mir immer.
Die Sandaale gehen auf alles was glänzt, Blinker gehen auch, als Lockmittel.
Fange sie mir immer im Niendorfer Hafen.


----------



## scripophix (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tobiasfische --> Woher?*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Von Molen hole ich sie mir immer.
> Die Sandaale gehen auf alles was glänzt, Blinker gehen auch, als Lockmittel.
> Fange sie mir immer im Niendorfer Hafen.




Wo da ?

Yachthafen ?


----------

